# Super Ciclone Amphan - Índico



## StormRic (20 Mai 2020 às 01:09)

https://mausam.imd.gov.in/imd_latest/contents/cyclone.php#.







Satélite Suomi:





Satélite Terra:





https://www.publico.pt/2020/05/19/m...-pessoas-rota-ciclone-poderoso-decada-1917185

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-52718826


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2020 às 02:20)




----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2020 às 14:13)

https://edition.cnn.com/asia/live-news/live-updates-cyclone-amphan-intl-hnk/index.html

https://www.publico.pt/2020/05/21/m...ata-menos-84-pessoas-india-bangladesh-1917512


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2020 às 14:38)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9w4v7xcjoA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9UzyGqg3kI


----------

